# 25 nib mirrolure and bomber baits $50



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

$50 local pickup in Greensboro $60 shipped. Email [email protected] for picture.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm interested waiting on pictures.email sent

How many mirrorlures and which versions.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Email sent.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)




----------

